# Dusting Powder VS Pour Ons for Lice



## j_maki (Feb 23, 2010)

We have to treat our highlands for lice. I thought about using DE but they seem to have lice so bad I think I should use a chemical to be more effective. 

I was wondering if any of you have any experience with "Dusting Powder" by Dominion Vet Lab for lice control with 5% carbaryl . I called them up to see how much powder one would need for 7 head and the women said she didn't know and that there was no one there that did. Kind of makes me not even want to buy thier product- who makes something and cann't even tell a guy how much to use. I am kind of wondering how effective it is --on the can it says you have to rub it in all over the body. Kind of hard to rub the cattle all over. I would hate to miss one little nit and have to start all over agian.

Another option would be one of the pour ons. I really hate the idea of the pour ons going into the blood stream but if that is what it will take that is what we will have to do.

I would love to hear some your experince with the different products out there. Anyone know what the organic producers use for lice other than de.

Thanks 
Jeremy


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Don't use pour on in the winter. If a grub has migrated near the spinal column the pour on will kill it, it will decompose, and it can paralyze the cow.


----------



## j_maki (Feb 23, 2010)

tinknal said:


> Don't use pour on in the winter. If a grub has migrated near the spinal column the pour on will kill it, it will decompose, and it can paralyze the cow.


Thanks for the tip. I got to ask though what makes it different in winter then in summer cann't the same thing happen then? Or is something to do with the lifecylce of a specific invertebrate?

Have you used the dusting powder before?

Thanks


----------



## myersfarm (Dec 24, 2004)

call your vet see if grubs are in your area..if not use the pour on....if they are use what he recomends


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

:runforhills:

Maki I just finished using a pour on, ivermectin. I haven't been by to read as the weather has been most cold and other life things. I was about to comment how easy the pour on was and how quickly it work, then to my horror I read about the risk; though, it wasn't written anywhere on the packaging or in the leaflet with all the small fine information. I'm wondering if the issue is not one for my area?

PS are you a fellow finn?


----------



## randiliana (Feb 22, 2008)

From what I have been told, at least in our area, grubs are practically not a problem anymore. This is due to the use of these pour ons. Ask your vet if it is something to be concerned about.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

j_maki said:


> Thanks for the tip. I got to ask though what makes it different in winter then in summer cann't the same thing happen then? Or is something to do with the lifecylce of a specific invertebrate?
> 
> Have you used the dusting powder before?
> 
> Thanks


Yes, it is a seasonal thing to do with the lice cycle of the particular varmint. I'm not sure if this is a concern in all areas, but I know it is in northern climates.

I would talk to a local vet.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

I also have Highlands and have used the powder (not sure what brand) I bought the shaker type container(probably 1-2 lb.) which probably did 3 or 4 treatments. It worked really good, I put it mainly on the necks and backs and rubbed it in a little. A couple of treatments took care of it.
Chris


----------



## j_maki (Feb 23, 2010)

From what I have been reading it sounds as if lice are just part of raising cattle. Everything that I read seems to suggest even after treating the animals you will still have lice the next season. Am I wrong to come to this conclusion? Have any of you eradicated lice totally from your herds without retreating them on a annual basis? If lice are a ongoing problem I really see no reason to not use DE instead of all these poisonous chemicals. 

UFO- Do your cattle still have some lice?

Skip-50/50 finn and polack

Thanks for the help


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

Where would one find this DE in a remote Ontario community? Would a feed store or chain store order it in?


----------



## j_maki (Feb 23, 2010)

Skip-We get DE from Feedrite here. I am sure your feed stores would have it or could get it. My wife just pick up some 50lb bags for $28.

Were in Ont are you from?

Jeremy


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

UFO- Do your cattle still have some lice?


They seemed ok after I treated,next year I didn't have to treat,never saw any more,but I would think most likely you'd have to treat every winter. I just got lucky I think.
I don't like chemicals either but it's better then them suffering.
PLMK if the DE works.Good luck, 
Chris


----------



## RosewoodfarmVA (Oct 5, 2005)

I use Ivermectin pouron. This time of year I keep a close eye out for signs of hair loss and lice, and treat accordingly. One treatment clears it up, and usually unless I allow it to spread throughout the herd, I only have to treat a couple cows each winter, but left unattended the lice will travel and eventually affect the whole herd. 

I have heard of DE being used on goats, not sure how well it would work on a cow, getting it spread thoroughly will be hard, and it's probably better as a preventive measure than trying to use it to treat a bad case of lice...


----------



## j_maki (Feb 23, 2010)

We put the DE on them last weekend. I will post my results.

Jeremy


----------



## Skip (Mar 13, 2008)

Jeremy, yes please post the results. I learn so much from posts. I am an 90 minutes from Sudbury. Read in the weather channel that Manitoba may be heading toward a flood season this spring. Hope your family and cow herd stay safe. Next time I head to the local feed store will inquire about ordering the DE for the summer.


----------

